# Spirit of St. Louis paint question



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

I have a Revell model on order and wondered what paint color should be used.


----------



## aric (Jun 23, 2009)

I'd probably go with a Tamiya bare aluminum, maybe with a coat of clear. some of the worked panels are really shiny (at least at flight time). 

Not sure if modelmaster has an aluminum.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Bare aluminum is probably right for the metal prop spinner and streamlined engine cowling. The _Spirit_'s fuselage, wing and tail surfaces were covered in aluminum-doped fabric, which has more of a dull silver-gray look. I'm not sure about the color of the landing-gear struts and wing support struts.


----------



## aric (Jun 23, 2009)

hope this helps


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

They are the same dope aluminium color.Flat aluminum for the body and Testors Silver for the front cowling.No clear coats on either.alex


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Spirit of St. Louis is painted/doped fabric. Tamiya TS series Gloss Aluminum is a dead on match for doped aluminum metal and fabric. Tamiya's Bare Metal Aluminum in the AS series is for polished planes like a jet or museum Mustang. The Revell kit has nice decals for the swirl polished metal cowling.

The above photo is good as it shows the Spirit AFTER both her trans-Atlantic flight AND her publicity tour. All the little flags are not part of the planes original markings. Revell provides instructions to model the Spirit with and without the extra markings.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

aric said:


> hope this helps


Thanks!


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Mine didn't come with the listed compass. Not even a number 45 on the sprew.


----------

